# Toll roads France & Spain



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone used toll roads to get to Spain (Javea)and the cost this year- only because time is a bit short.!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Look at this site for toll costs - www.viamichelin.co.uk -around £86.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Look at this site for toll costs - www.viamichelin.co.uk -around £86.


I think those rates are probably out of date, have a look at http://www.autoroutes.fr/FCKeditor/UserFiles/File/Preparatives/ASFA-Tarifs-2012.pdf for the latest costs, it gives you rates for Class 2 which you will be if you are less than 3 metres high, Class 3 if over that height.

Think I noted the costs when I came back in March, will see if I can find it and give you a bit more info.

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Apologies, looks as though those costs are about right for France. Toll costs in Spain I believe have increased in some areas, budget for 30 euros approx Donostia to Javea, but don't blame me if they have gone up more than I think.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

A16-A28 Calais-Rouen hang a left towards Evreaux-Dreux-Chartres,then pick up the N10-D910 to Bordeaux.Use the A10 round Bordeux back onto the N10,turn off at Castets for Dax,Orthez,Oloron Sainte Marie,E7 Somport Tunnel to Jaca,A23 to Saragossa-Valencia then the A7 onto the E15.Simples. :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

bigtree said:


> A16-A28 Calais-Rouen hang a left towards Evreaux-Dreux-Chartres,then pick up the N10-D910 to Bordeaux.Use the A10 round Bordeux back onto the N10,turn off at Castets for Dax,Orthez,Oloron Sainte Marie,E7 Somport Tunnel to Jaca,A23 to Saragossa-Valencia then the A7 onto the E15.Simples. :lol:


Exact same route i use.. Done it twice this year.. you have to watch the weather though near and in winter with the tunnel.. !
The toll rd A16 from boulougne to Abberville does save some time and is about €11... Also Valencia down to Benidorm we now use the toll rd. Ap7? which is about €10 ish..
Tours to Poitiers may be worth trying the toll if time is short as that stretch is a bit slow. Never done it so unsure on costs...


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We came back from Benidorm in February and used toll roads for the entire journey. We used the attended toll booths on all sections and the total cost was just short of 150 euros.
The route was basically Benidorm,Zarragosa,Pamplona,San Sebastian,Bordeaux,Le Mans,Rouen and Calais. 
Class 2 charges.
Hope this helps.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As per Bigtree s post have done this route many times .Just as fast as toll plus better scenery and cheaper fuel.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Ambegayo

Our first stopover is at Marine Parade in Dover

The route from Calais is as follows

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - Pamplona
Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia - Benidorm

Once we get of the ferry the first thing is to fill up at Auchen them pickup the A16 to Boulogne stay on the A16 till junction 28 this will cost 1.60 euro but you’ll save that in time and fuel not have to go down towards Boulogne and then having to clime back up to N901stay on the N901 towards Aberville to join the A28 onto Rouen.
Follow the ring road around Rouen and pickup the N154 to Evreux and onto Charters. After Carters you’ll pick up the A10 duel carriageway to Tours and onto Poitiers on the same road now the N10.
We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.
Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.
The next day follow A121 to Pamplona which leads onto the N121 following sings to Zaragoza after Zaragoza pickup the A23 we stopover at Carinena just off the A23 Good Safe stop in small town in a large lay-by next to the park and school very quite on overnight traffic you can also say in a restaurant car as long as you buy a meal or have drinks.
Back on the A23 which is a good new duelcarrageway this road will take you all the way the Sagunt on the cost after sagunt pickup the A7 to Around Valencia and the onto the N332 at Sollane follow this road around the cost to Benidrom 

I hope this information help but of course you can go and stop where you wise safety is always a priority for us luckily we have never had any problems with intruders or police, we do three long trips per year and generally it’s France, Spain or Italy.
Good luck to you all and have a safe journey were ever you go.

Regards
Ray


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

The Spanish IVA (equivalent of VAT) rate goes up this weekend. There are variable rates but some things will now be subjest to 21%. Not sure what effect this will have on tolls.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Ambegayo
> 
> Our first stopover is at Marine Parade in Dover
> 
> ...


The aire at Marboue, between Chartres and Chateaudun on the N10, is good for a night halt. coming south turn right at the yellow Boulangerie. Ray


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

We've used a bit of both. More so in France - where the D roads often go through towns and villages so your speed has to come up and down a bit and we find this isn't so fuel-efficient. On the other hand you could argue you don't really get your money's worth out of the peage as you can't go top speed (120kph) in a m'home anyway... although they are a comfortable drive and you can at least hold a steady speed that's good for fuel.

I'd agree with others here, though, that the scenery on the D/N routes is much better and you get to see some lovely little towns and villages. So particularly where the D/N route runs alongside the peage I'd probably opt for the latter for as much of the journey as poss...

We're finding Spain a little different to France in that the A routes (as opposed to the AP peage routes) don't tend to go through many towns and villages so they're a really efficient and speedy way to travel. Especially if you can slot yourself in between two jugganaughts and get carried along!


----------

